# Grail Arrived



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

OK, I know my grail isn't some really expensive or exclusive watch, or to be honest that sought after. I can't imagine in the real world, anyone would have any interest in it whatsoever. Luckily, the members of the watch forum, including me, all suffer with the same obsessive compulsive disorder so I feel comfortable sharing my inner gloatings...

For some years I've been collecting an American brand called Hallmark and my grail has been the Hallmark RGP Triple Calendar watch which I was starting to think may be unattainable for me. (Here's a link to an earlier post I did on these watches, you can note my pessimism at finding a decent version of this watch, http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=87171&hl=&fromsearch=1). It wasn't money which was the biggest object, though that is always a factor, it was more the case of availability. From my fairly limited research, Hallmark is essentially a Waltham watch only produced between roughly 1948 to the early 1960's. Waltham had gone from one of from one of the biggest watch manufacturers to bust by 1949. They had set up another company called Hallmark to continue trading in some capacity though now using Swiss parts rather than American to assemble their watches. This is why Hallmark watches, like this Triple Calendar watch look similar to other Swiss brands of the time, like Heuer, Movado & Bucherer who were also producing triple calendar watches. With the company only being around for such a short time, there are not many examples of a decent Hallmark Triple Calendar watch, then when they are available, they might not be fully working or suffering from age related cosmetic damage. Then there is the problem, they are mainly in the US so it depends on whether the seller is happy shipping to the UK, and for a sensible price. You have to consider the tax as well on some US purchases. The last time I was close to buying one was Christmas 2011 I I seem to remember. I found one in mint condition on ebay and was eagerly following the final hour of it's auction on my not so smartphone, covertly, in a pub whilst with some friends. I was unsuccessfully trying to act sociable. I'll never forget when I lost network connection, then my phone started playing up. It was 27th of December and I said I was nipping to the toilet and ended up wandering around outside in the freezing cold for half an hour trying to get my phone working again to make a bid. No such luck. Last year I saw a stainless steel version for sale and snapped it up thinking this might put and end to my quest, though I'm sure you know what it's like, something still drives you to attain the one which alluded you. The two weeks ago, I found exactly what I was looking for, I couldn't believe my luck either as it was a reasonable price, low shipping, no tax (even though it was from the US), and was in fantastic condition. It took little more than a week to arrive which is incredible from my experience. In my opinion the watch looks great. I tend to wear loads of different watches, largely without notice as my wife just thinks they all look the same though I felt very smug inside when both one of my colleagues and my wife told me I was wearing a very nice watch the first day I put it on.

For those of you who haven't got bored or fallen to sleep yet at my post, some pictures are below and the last ones are with the stainless steel version I also have.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I really like that, and another brand that I have never heard of!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice too njoy H


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What an intriguing watch, from an intriguing brand. I am fascinated that the watch has a devilish looking hand that gradually sweeps round the watch for the days of the month and I admire your tenacity in trying and eventually succeeding in purchasing the model you wanted. I do not have an e-bay account and my carer would not permit me to have one - I think you can imagine why!

Thanks for posting such an interesting topic and one which isn't afraid to use a bit of text along with pictures.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a great find and I have to say I much prefer the font used for the indices on your new one. In fact it's better all round... It's great to find something that you've been looking for, for a while, like that so congrats !


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their kind comments, they are really appreciated. ArtistMike, my acquisition does feel like an achievement and glad you think it looks better. Always "watching", I can understand why your career doesn't allow you to have an ebay account though if you ever did have one, I would be intrigued by the variety of wondrous watches I'm sure you'd find and research.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Muddy... congratulations on the snag!

I too picked up a vintage grail about a month ago that I have been searching years for, as well. I am slowly putting together a story to "formally present" it as well, with a "wordy" diatribe to go along with it. So, I completely understand where you are coming from.

Congrats once again!


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Lovely watch, just the sort of thing I like


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I think that's a great watch as well. Apart from the history, there's plenty of interest on the dial. Did I miss it's size?


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful watch, something no one else is going to have. Love that!

Wayne


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Geebeeflyer, thanks for the comment. I have just noticed I I didn't reply to Caller about the dial size. I haven't measured though it isn't particularly large for a mens watch these days.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two of them 

That's just plain greedy, I've only got 20 odd TIMEX Marlins :lol:

Now, what's the next Grail ?


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely watch, I've never even heard of! Love the differ t hands though!


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Mel, I definitely think there should always be something else in the pipeline. My next watch of desire is a Vulcain Cricket Alarm watch. The problem is there are several dozen others which could also tempt me.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Very nice watches, I have to agree i prefer the gold one, but neither one is a bad one. Well done on your tenacity.


----------

